# Ebonite...



## bgray (Jul 17, 2008)

The threads on this pen were done manually on the lathe. No taps or dies.

44 tpi internal section threads, 24 tpi external section threads, and then 36 tpi quad-lead threads on the cap and barrel.

The only parts that I didn't make are the nib and feed.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## gwilki (Jul 17, 2008)

That's a classic, Brian. The shape is excellent.I really like the slightly pointed domed cap. Very well done.


----------



## thewishman (Jul 17, 2008)

Beautiful! Cool and clean - classic!

Chris


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 17, 2008)

Spectacular job , That is very elegant , Bravo !!!


----------



## TBone (Jul 17, 2008)

Ok, now you're just showing off!!!   

Fantastic job.  That is one great looking pen.


----------



## LostintheWoods (Jul 17, 2008)

Now, that is a NICE PEN!!! Well done!


----------



## keapople (Jul 17, 2008)

I quit...That cant be topped!!!!
Kirby


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 17, 2008)

Stunning work, Brian! That is one beautiful pen, my friend!


----------



## desertyellow (Jul 17, 2008)

One word: Elegant.


----------



## marcruby (Jul 17, 2008)

Perfect, simply perfect.  Now explain exactly how you did the threading.


----------



## el_d (Jul 17, 2008)

WOW....Way to Inspire......


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 17, 2008)

OK, maybe I see a flaw on the leather case! No, I guess not.  That is absolutely *A-W-E-S-O-M-E</u>*!


----------



## JayDevin (Jul 18, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ligget (Jul 18, 2008)

Awesome pen, I would love to get some Ebonite but don`t know who sells it.


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 18, 2008)

Absolutely a beautiful pen and workmanship.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 18, 2008)

I am usually not a NJGP kind of guy so...
Awesome work, fantastic fountain pen.

The photo and the work looks like it could have come from a magazine.

Mike


----------



## bgray (Jul 18, 2008)

//Now explain exactly how you did the threading.//
On the metal lathe.

//I would love to get some Ebonite but don`t know who sells it.//
In your neck of the woods, check out New York Hamburger.
http://www.nyh.de/english/ebonitwerkstoff.php

//I am usually not a NJGP kind of guy so...//
I don't know what NJGP is.

Thanks for the comments, everyone!


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Jul 18, 2008)

NJGP= Nice Job, Good Pen.


----------



## bgray (Jul 18, 2008)

Ahhh.  Thanks.


----------



## thefunkyP (Jul 18, 2008)

Brian,
I'm a huge fan of your work.  Your craftsmanship is top notch.  But this is my new favorite of your pens!  Nakaya has some great pens and is another favorite of mine.  You have done a great credit to them with your version of their picolo.  Nicely done as usual, very impressive.  Only wish I could see it in person.


----------



## bgray (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thefunkyP_
> 
> 
> Brian,
> I'm a huge fan of your work.  Your craftsmanship is top notch.  But this is my new favorite of your pens!  Nakaya has some great pens and is another favorite of mine.  You have done a great credit to them with your version of their picolo.  Nicely done as usual, very impressive.  Only wish I could see it in person.



Wow.  I'm flattered.  Thanks.


----------



## kruzzer (Jul 18, 2008)

Absolutely stunning.....
Brian I'm a fairly new turner but I don't think I'll live long enough to becomed skilled enough to create something like that...


----------



## Scott (Jul 18, 2008)

Ahh, Brian!  I have been patiently waiting until you started doing your own threads!  Excellent design choice for the first one out of the blocks!  I want one!  No, seriously!  Watch for an E-Mail.

Scott.


----------



## devowoodworking (Jul 18, 2008)

I can tell all of you from first hand experience that Brian's work is ABSOLUTELY FLAWLESS, PERFECTION!!!  I acquired one of his masterpiece's and it blew me away, great work again Brian


----------



## VisExp (Jul 18, 2008)

Seeing this beautiful pen prompted me to browse through your photo album.  I really enjoyed looking at the images of your pens and admiring your craftsmanship.  Thank you.


----------



## alfiopenturner (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow!
Dear friend, if you have the time please email to me the way to make this beauty!!!


Great!!!


----------



## ahoiberg (Oct 30, 2008)

wow.


----------



## rcflyer23 (Oct 30, 2008)

That is an amazing pen. I hope to have that level of skill one day

:worship:


----------



## Skye (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm not known to fawn all over someone's pen..... so I think it's best I say nothing and maintain that image.


----------



## Mather323 (Oct 30, 2008)

This is a work of art, very nice!


----------



## simomatra (Oct 31, 2008)

That is one cool pen, fantastic work well done


----------



## toolcrazy (Nov 1, 2008)

That is the main reason I bought a metal lath. I would love to learn to do pens like that. But, I don't think I have the patients or the time to learn.

Gorgeous Pen, top notch craftsmanship.


----------



## witz1976 (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## TheRealSmith (Feb 22, 2010)

Your skills are Amazing.... that pen is Sweet!! I hope someday to make a pen like that if I just live another 50 yrs or so  and keep practicing  yea right...if only


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Sho is Purdy! Great steel nib article also!


----------



## jimofsanston (Feb 23, 2010)

nice.......................... jaw dropping look.


----------



## LEAP (Feb 23, 2010)

as usual your work is outstanding, thanks for being an inspiration.


----------

